# The Little Tractor Company



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I stumbled upon this.....pretty cool.

Regards, Mike

http://www.thelittletractorco.com/


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Cool! Talk about a nitch market and a good testimony on faith.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Thats cool... My buddies dad made 3 or 4 mini crawlers using cub lowboys. He has a 2 cyl JD lookalike, a cat, and an IH. He was in the process of building more when he passed away a couple years ago...


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Very cool. Kinda curious what one costs.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Pretty cool, I bet if a person could find a NON EPA screwed up engine, if somebody would manufacture a tractor as simple as the old Oliver 88's there would actually be a hell of a market for em. Most don't need a fancy tractor for utility work or for running a smaller tedder.


----------

